# Messiaen



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

BBC Music sent its magazines with Messiaen's "La Nativite du Seigneur". I would appreciate hearing anyone who understands this piece talking about it. I know it uses Indian rhythm which is likely part of my problem but I do not understand it. It seems so sad for a Christmas piece. 

Thank you.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

You do not need to know as much as you think to enjoy it. Like anything new, multiple listening will help. I will say that generally, a similar procedure of much of Messiaen's harmonies are like that of Debussy - freed from common practice use as 'functioning chords,' they are now used for color.

The emotional import the pieces evoke in you, as always, are yours. Too, after listening to this lovely and lyrical suite several times through, you might find you 'feel' differently when hearing it.

There is one more aspect, based in how one thinks of the Christian story and Christ. In the more orthodox and older sects, the Birth of Jesus was thought of as rather poignant, like knowing the end of a tragedy when opening the story to page one, i.e. that the man was born to die horribly. In those more eastern and orthodox views, it is Easter that is celebrated with Joy and exuberance - because of the resurrection.

Messiaen was nominally a Catholic, but a truly devout believer, and a mystic ecstatic. I imagine his take on the Birth of Christ was more poignant than exuberant / joyous.

The last piece in this suite, however, is exactly that, fantastic, radiant, terrifyingly exuberant, celebratory and joyous: 
IX. "Dieu Parmi Nous" = God among us.
Here is another fine performance of the entire suite,





I think the whole is both magical and lovely, so recommend 'just' giving it, over time, serial listening until you become more familiar with it.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

> PetrB said:
> 
> 
> > There is one more aspect, based in how one thinks of the Christian story and Christ. In the more orthodox and older sects, the Birth of Jesus was thought of as rather poignant, like knowing the end of a tragedy when opening the story to page one, i.e. that the man was born to die horribly. In those more eastern and orthodox views, it is Easter that is celebrated with Joy and exuberance - because of the resurrection.
> ...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hazel said:


> > Much like the story behind Raphael's Sistine Madonna. All right.
> >
> > I didn't listen to the end. It was getting more and more difficult to listen at all. Certainly something new and different.
> >
> ...


----------



## swaffles (Nov 20, 2012)

I only know about the exotic birds piece, the quartet for the end of time, and his turangalila symphony. I will have to listen to this suite!


----------



## alexdasilva (Feb 6, 2016)

Quartet for The End of Times is where I started.


----------

